# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Engagement....

## Fran

Fran and Brian are so happy to announce thier engagement in Dornoch on sunday 8th April 2012

----------


## jac1791

Congratulations Fran and Brian, hope you have a long happy life together x

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Many congratulations and best wishes for you both!

----------


## poppett

Congratulations to you both.   Wish you many happy years together.

----------


## lucysmith

Congratulations & God Bless!!

----------


## pat

Congratulations and best wishes.

----------

